# Tom Clancy, 1947-2013, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2013)

From the _NY Times_:


> Tom Clancy, whose complex, adrenaline-fueled military novels made him one of the world’s best-selling and best-known authors, died on Tuesday in a hospital in Baltimore. He was 66.
> 
> Ivan Held, the president of G. P. Putnam’s Sons, his publisher, did not provide a cause of death.
> 
> ...


More here (Google News)


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2013)

Many hours of enjoyment reading his books over the years.  Sorry to hear of his passing.  He was in a class of his own in many ways.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Oct 2013)

The Hunt for Red October was a fascinating read.  I think I polished it off in two or three days, and I read it again and again.  I was less than pleased with Red Storm Rising, but that's probably because it paled in comparison with the Hunt for Red October.  As I understand it, he used the game Harpoon to game various operations in the novel, such as the invasion of Iceland.  He did this in collaboration with Larry Bond, creator of the Harpoon series.


RIP


----------



## GAP (2 Oct 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Many hours of enjoyment reading his books over the years.  Sorry to hear of his passing.  He was in a class of his own in many ways.



Yes he was...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Oct 2013)

So sad. I remember him actually putting Alex Trebek on the spot on Celebrity Jeopardy once when asked what the premise of his next novel was. Definitely someone I feel I 'grew up' with.

Pat


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Oct 2013)

RIP Mr Clancy.

I really enjoyed _Cardinal of the Kremlin _ as well the Red October and Red Storm Rising.  I was introduced to his books by my father, who handed his original copy "Hunt for Red October" to me a few moons ago.


----------



## Robert0288 (2 Oct 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Definitely someone I feel I 'grew up' with.



100% agreed.  I remember I was in grade 4 when I took hunt for Red October from my dad and started reading it.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Oct 2013)

RIP Tom 

Red Storm Rising was the first one I read. 


We need a new techno thriller author.....


----------



## caocao (2 Oct 2013)

So many great books, i stopped reading his stuff when he started collaborating with other writers on a few series.  Debt of honor is one of my all time favorite.


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Oct 2013)

Aye, 

I have a 2nd edition of Hunt for Red October on my shelf here.  With the jacket.  Alas, it will never be a signed copy.

Rest peacefully Tom.  Your books built a genre of novel for us.  Thank-you.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> We need a new techno thriller author.....



Maybe we do...


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Oct 2013)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Maybe we do...



because the ones who tried to imitate him failed miserably. He had a gift.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Oct 2013)

I liked his early novels, the later huge brick like ones not so much.

Still, had many hours of enjoyment reading his novels, and when he lent his name to non fiction collaborations (like "Into the Storm"), his name power probably brought a lot more people to read and perhaps understand some aspects of military history and units.

RIP


----------



## dimsum (3 Oct 2013)

I think Hunt for Red October was his best work.  I tried to finish Rainbow Six a few times, but it never hooked me.


----------



## Maxadia (3 Oct 2013)

Without Remorse - Kelly doing the things we all wish we could get away with.  

RIP.


----------



## Gorgo (6 Oct 2013)

I loved everything he wrote up to _The Bear and the Dragon_ and _Red Rabbit_.  Never got into any of his collaborative works, though.

Rest in peace, sir.  You made our world a little brighter and inspired many.


----------

